# Video und Fotos auf eine DVD



## Mongospliff (20. Oktober 2007)

hi leute,

ich bin gerade dabei filmmaterial zu einen film zu zuschneiden. ist es eigentlich dann auch möglich bilder als fotos dazu zugeben. Als wenn man die DVD in den Player einlegt dass man dann die Qual der wahl hat sich eins von denen anzusehn. 

Ich habe mir folgendes überlegt: Also, ich bin dabei viell. sowieso ein kleinen Menü zu integrieren, ich schneide das ganze in Premiere und übergebe es an das Encore damit ich mir mein Menü zusammenstellen kann. Dazu soll aber auch noch die Fotos mit drauf. 

Wie würdet ihr die fotos vorbereiten dass man sichs dann als menü auswählen kann um sie als diashow zu zeigen? ich schätze man müsst da irgendwie genauso als avi vorberieten oder. das wär am einfachsten. doch wärs am coolsten wenn es ein programm gäbe in dem man einfach die bilder reinhaut einen dauer angibt und dieses als avi exportiert und im encore importiert, um fotos und videos dann im player wiederzugeben.

was mir gerde einfallt ist mit nero z.b. eine videodvd zu erstellen. man haut die bilder einfach ins programm gibt die dauer an und brennts als dvd. diese könnt man dann wieder als avi einlesen und ins encore übergeben. da ist dann die frage wies dann mit der qualität ausschaut.

viell hat irgendwer eine bessere idee oder kennt ein cooles programm für diese aufgabe. 

ich bin über jede hilfe dankbar.

danke.


----------

